# can I go for LG32LM6410



## kevuken (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi every one.
I'm planning to purchase a new television. Budget is 50K.
Thought of going for a good LEDTV. For some reasons I choose to stick with 32" ones.
Recently my cousin got one LG32" model. He got it for 30K. That was not of my liking. 
But then I found about the Diwali offers LG giving. One that caught my attention was the 3DBlurayPlayer with three 3DBluray movies.
Later I found that the same offer was also available for the 32inch model LG32LM6410. Then I enquired around and found that, one shop is ready to provide the said model for 58K. I called him again and informed about the paper add which mentions the special price of the said model to be 52k.
Then He accepted to provide the same for 52K with added dealer offer of TataSkyDTH. When I checked in other shop I got a quote of 56K. He too accepted to give for 52K if I bring the paper add.
I previed the LG and Samsung 3DTV's, but the bigger ones. Not sure of the models. I also previed the 42''LM6410 model. I found that LG was to my liking. The samsung's 3D effect didnt work unless i'm in front of the tv. There is also some fliker(as i read elsewhere in this forum). But the 3D effect is good in both. The disadvantage of samsung is that it cant work well if you watch it from a corner of the room.
Coming to my point :
Can I go for the LG model LG32LM6410. If I have to go for LG model, I would be buying it from infibeam.com as the effective price could be 45.3K.
Is that ok. Or shall I consider any other model with in 32" category.
I'm inclined towards LG32LM6410 because of the value I can get from the freebies. And the offer will expire by 15th of this month.
So give me some advice friends.


----------



## gopiann (Nov 12, 2012)

After this query im also thinking to go for this product or not if it is good then i will cancel this lg 32lm 6200 and i will order this one lg 32lm 6410


----------



## kevuken (Nov 12, 2012)

gopiann said:


> After this query im also thinking to go for this product or not if it is good then i will cancel this lg 32lm 6200 and i will order this one lg 32lm 6410



If you want to go for 6200, then it is no brainer to go for 6410. It got built in wifi, nearly 10k worth of (market price) goodies free, and all it is a cinemadisplay(something better than 6200).
Now my query is can I go for this 6410 or shall I consider something else in that budget. Time is shot, and i want to make an order today...


----------



## kevuken (Nov 12, 2012)

Friends. I'm almost decided to go for 6410 model, and that too today itself. Help me out friends, weather I can go for it or, I should I consider some thing. Is my choise good as that offer is too tempting..


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

go with LG LM6410.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, yesterday I myself bought a 42LM6410.. 
Its an amazing TV!!!! Happy to have one... PQ is very good, live upscaling is exceptional...! 
Go for it!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Well, yesterday I myself bought a 42LM6410..
> Its an amazing TV!!!! Happy to have one... PQ is very good, live upscaling is exceptional...!
> Go for it!



Congo on your new purchase..Please do update the pics features of the same so that others may get benefited by it..
and what about the extra freebies that LG is promsing to give with their 3D Tvs.
and Did the info that Sherlock and Greg gave was of use?


----------



## kevuken (Nov 13, 2012)

I made the payment and now I get to wait for the delivery.
Minion and Vibhav , thanks for the reply.
I'm really sold over by the offer, inbuilt wifi, dvr function, and ability to watch 3d movies with my family. 
 Vibhav, do post more about your purchase like the price, the offer you got, and all.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

kevuken said:


> I made the payment and now I get to wait for the delivery.
> Minion and Vibhav , thanks for the reply.
> I'm really sold over by the offer, inbuilt wifi, dvr function, and ability to watch 3d movies with my family.
> Vibhav, do post more about your purchase like the price, the offer you got, and all.



oh, another LG 3D TV buyer....I think LG is the best brand to go for 3d TV..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 13, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Congo on your new purchase..Please do update the pics features of the same so that others may get benefited by it..
> and what about the extra freebies that LG is promsing to give with their 3D Tvs.
> and Did the info that Sherlock and Greg gave was of use?



Thanks, Sam... 
I'll upload pics as soon as possible.. 
And I got 4 3D glasses, a BP420 Blu -Ray Player and 3 Blu Ray movies with this..



kevuken said:


> I made the payment and now I get to wait for the delivery.
> Minion and Vibhav , thanks for the reply.
> I'm really sold over by the offer, inbuilt wifi, dvr function, and ability to watch 3d movies with my family.
> Vibhav, do post more about your purchase like the price, the offer you got, and all.




Name's Vaibhav.. 
Well, the price was quoted somewhat like 85k for the 42" piece.. As said earlier, u get 4 3d glasses, blu ray player n a set of 3 blu ray DVDs.. Hope this helps..


----------



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

hi i bought LG 32LM6200 from flipkart waiting for the product . Cost of that product i bought it is for 41799 + 500 flipkart gift voucher. Now offer is over and the price of this product in flipkart is 47,999 and no freebies from flipkart

Is this LG 32Lm6200 is having Motion Sensing problem???

*www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ybQUNefEhc4&feature=endscreen


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

@gopiann.. I suggest you to make a separate thread so that everyone can reach to you.


----------



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

@v2IBH2v  sorry i will do that now


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Well, yesterday I myself bought a 42LM6410..
> Its an amazing TV!!!! Happy to have one... PQ is very good, live upscaling is exceptional...!
> Go for it!



Congratulations!  New TVs make me very, very, very, very, very happy.  Even if I'm not the one getting it!

The verdict is out, kevuken.  Go for the LM6410!  It has excellent value -- especially since the price 45.3k is a steal!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jhamit (Nov 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Congratulations!  New TVs make me very, very, very, very, very happy.  Even if I'm not the one getting it!
> 
> The verdict is out, kevuken.  Go for the LM6410!  It has excellent value -- especially since the price 45.3k is a steal!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Hi, I guess he said he is getting it for 52K


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Sherlock.. I just want the calibration settings for it.. Will u plz provide them?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Thanks Sherlock.. I just want the calibration settings for it.. Will u plz provide them?



To be completely honest with you, I don't have the calibration settings for the LM6410 at hand.  I did, however, find some calibration settings on a reputable forum based in the UK.  These settings are for the LM640T, sold in the UK.  This is the same as the LM6400.  Then in turn, the LM6410 is the same as the LM6400 with the only difference being that the LM6410 has built in WiFi.  But you already knew that.  

Backlight 75
contrast 76
brightness 55
H sharp 28
V sharp 28
colour 55
tint 0
expert control.
dynamic contrast OFF
super res ON
colour gamut WIDE
edge enhancer LOW
Gamma 1.9

white balance
colour temp warm
method 2 point
pattern outer
point LOW
red 0
green 3
blue 0

picture option
N/R OFF
M PEG OFF
black level LOW
real cinema ON
Local Dimming LOW
Tru-Motion De-Judder 3 USER.

Keep in mind that you must go into expert settings.  If you have no idea what you're doing, it's best that you either A) teach yourself first before making changes or B) just use the default presets.  Also remember that sometimes (quite rarely, actually), a firmware upgrade can change the picture quality slightly, making it so that you have to recalibrate the TV in order to have it the way it was before.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

Source: The Official LG LM640T Cinema 3D Smart LED TV Thread | AVForums.com - UK Online - Page 2


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the settings, Sherlock.. 
But that "black level" is locked on auto..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Thanks for the settings, Sherlock..
> But that "black level" is locked on auto..



Try turning off the auto power saver option.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Try turning off the auto power saver option.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



It is turned "Off" by default.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

Is the TV set to RBG-PC?  Try setting it to HDMI and let me know how it works!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

Is the calibration settings are same for 32LM6200 ????


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

gopiann said:


> Is the calibration settings are same for 32LM6200 ????



Try these settings!  Again, keep in mind that if you have no idea what you're doing, it's generally not a good idea to adjust these settings yourself.  If anything, at least save your default settings, so you can change it back in the event you don't like it.

Setting Expert 1 isf
Backlight 35
Brightness 52
H Sharp. 0
V Sharp 0
Contrast 97
Colour 49
Tint R2

Expert Control
Dynamic Con Off
Super Res. On
Colour Gam BT709
Edge Enh. Off
Colour Fil. Off
Expert Pattern Grayed Out
Gamma 2.2

White Balance
Colour Temp Medium
Method 20 Point IRE
Pattern Outer
IRE 100
Luminance 130
Red 0
Green 0
Blue 0

Colour Management
Green S-10,T0,L13
Blue S1,T0,L20
Magenta S-5,T0,L10
Yellow S-10,T0,L0
Red S10,T20,L0

Picture Options
Noise Red Off
Mpeg Noise OFF
Black Lev. Low
Real Cin Off (On for Bluray)
Eyecare Off
TruMotion Off

LG WRman Sherlock, out!

Source: LG PASSIVE LM6200 dedicated thread...


----------



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

ok then i will ask the demo guide to adjust these settings


----------



## digitalowner (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Can someone let me know on the Smart capabilities of 32LM6410 3D model ? Is it a fully Smart TV with Skype connectivity, Wifi Direct etc ? The LG india website does not show any Smart features for this model. But, when i browsed through LG Singapore website, i could see all the Smart features listed for LM6410. So, can i assume this model will have all those features when i buy in India ? Please let me know.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Is the TV set to RBG-PC?  Try setting it to HDMI and let me know how it works!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




And.. Where do I find it?

Ohh.. I got it.. But, I have a STB which is SD only..


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 14, 2012)

HI I may buy 32lm6410 tomorrow .What is the contrast ratio of this model?

With Regards
Ravi Khanna


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 14, 2012)

Contrast ratio you say? I cant really confirm it.. 
But it good enough.. Believe me


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Try these settings!  Again, keep in mind that if you have no idea what you're doing, it's generally not a good idea to adjust these settings yourself.  If anything, at least save your default settings, so you can change it back in the event you don't like it.
> 
> Setting Expert 1 isf
> Backlight 35
> ...



I have recently bought LM6200....can you pls tell me what are these settings for???


----------



## gopiann (Nov 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I have recently bought LM6200....can you pls tell me what are these settings for???



These calibration settings are  to manually adjust these settings for better viewing experience .


----------



## N1rav (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm new on dis forum and own the 42lm6410 model.
I had decided to buy the 32 inch model during diwali but it was out of stock at every store so instead i bought the 42 inch model. I ordered on 13th and the tv was delivered the next day. Its price was 82k but i got it for 79k under exchange of my old tv. I also got the special diwali offer which is a 3D Bluray Player and 3 3D bluray DVDs. The PQ is very nice, viewing angle for 3d is also gr8. I suggest to go for it if any1's thinkin abt it.


----------



## samHere (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys i m stuck with two models LG32LM6410 and Sony32Hx750. sony seems to have better 2d picture quality. Both are almost equally priced only difference is the free gudies that come with lg.


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 17, 2012)

kevuken said:


> Hi every one.
> I'm planning to purchase a new television. Budget is 50K.
> Thought of going for a good LEDTV. For some reasons I choose to stick with 32" ones.
> Recently my cousin got one LG32" model. He got it for 30K. That was not of my liking.
> ...



Hi buddy. Have you got your 3d tv? If yes then are you happy with its performance?

Thanks


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> And.. Where do I find it?
> 
> Ohh.. I got it.. But, I have a STB which is SD only..



I believe you can have different settings for different inputs.  Let me know if you can figure it out!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## rohit0571 (Nov 19, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Thanks, Sam...
> I'll upload pics as soon as possible..
> And I got 4 3D glasses, a BP420 Blu -Ray Player and 3 Blu Ray movies with this..
> 
> ...



*Can you tell the price at which you bought the 6410 TV and place which you bought as I am not getting any freebies with it in Delhi.*


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 20, 2012)

rohit0571 said:


> *Can you tell the price at which you bought the 6410 TV and place which you bought as I am not getting any freebies with it in Delhi.*



Offer is over now.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Offer is over now.



Unfortunately, this is true.  The promotion was for an on-going sale for Diwali.  Now that Diwali is over.....

If there is a new promotional event, I will let you know as soon as I find out!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 20, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Unfortunately, this is true.  The promotion was for an on-going sale for Diwali.  Now that Diwali is over.....
> 
> If there is a new promotional event, I will let you know as soon as I find out!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thats so nice of you. I had a budget of 40k and went to buy 32lm6410  but after seeing 42 inch model I didnt as 42 inch model looks so big but it was priced at 76k


----------



## saki27676 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Thats so nice of you. I had a budget of 40k and went to buy 32lm6410  but after seeing 42 inch model I didnt as 42 inch model looks so big but it was priced at 76k



Hey guys. Bought lg 42lm6410 for rs. 70000 in a show room in Erode. Tamilnadu. On 15nov with freebies. Any best price than this. Excellent TV with good 3d.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

Whaatt? I paid almost 85k for this! N u r getting it for 70k?! T.T


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 21, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Whaatt? I paid almost 85k for this! N u r getting it for 70k?! T.T



Oh man!  You know, sometimes, ignorance really is bliss!  Well, at least now you know you have to brush up on your "negotiation" skills!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 21, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Oh man!  You know, sometimes, ignorance really is bliss!  Well, at least now you know you have to brush up on your "negotiation" skills!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




I was never good at it. Will never be..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 22, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> I was never good at it. Will never be..



Well, there's no need to be distraught.  Getting the 42LM6410 for only 70k is actually an extremely good deal.  Chances are slim that anyone else will be able to get it for a price that low.  I wouldn't be surprised if the seller actually didn't make a profit out of that deal!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Sherlock, Can you please tell me difference between 42lm6410,  42lm6690 and 42lm6670? I compared them on Lg website I cant see any. 

With Regards


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 22, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Hi Sherlock, Can you please tell me difference between 42lm6410,  42lm6690 and 42lm6670? I compared them on Lg website I cant see any.
> 
> With Regards



I am happy to help!  First off, the LM6670 is not a model that I am familiar with.  I do not believe it exists.  Perhaps you made a mistake?

As for the LM6410 vs. the LM6690, essentially, they are exactly the same except for 3 things.  The first is the design.  While the screen area is mostly the same, the stands are different.  The LM6410 has a ribbon stand, while the LM6690 has a more standard-looking stand.  The second difference comes from the audio output.  The LM6410 only has an optical (Toslink) out, while the LM6690 has both co-axial and optical out.  Lastly, while both TVs are capable of utilizing the Magic Remote, you must purchase it separately if you buy the LM6410.  The Magic Remote comes with the LM6690.

I hope this answers your question!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Sherlock. Actually I made a typing mistake. I meant 42Lm6700 not Lm6670. Does 42lm6700 come with magic motion remote and dual play glasses?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 23, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Thanks Sherlock. Actually I made a typing mistake. I meant 42Lm6700 not Lm6670. Does 42lm6700 come with magic motion remote and dual play glasses?



Dual Play glasses do not come with the LM6700.  However, it does come with the Magic Remote.  The LM6700 and the LM6690 are pretty much the same TV aside from the design.  The LM6700 and LM6410 have the same design.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Sherlock. So paying more for Lm6700 wont be a good idea. Right? As Lg has extended  the Diwali offer till 30th November so is Lm6410 the best choice? I am getting it for 75k with bluray player and 3d movies.


With Regards


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 24, 2012)

^one more guy with 75k! :O T.T


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol You know what some Lg dealers  gave me quote of 90k but after hunting around got a quote of 75k. To be honest even 75k is too much for a 42 inch tv. Price shouldbe below 70k.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 25, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Hi Sherlock. So paying more for Lm6700 wont be a good idea. Right? As Lg has extended  the Diwali offer till 30th November so is Lm6410 the best choice? I am getting it for 75k with bluray player and 3d movies.
> 
> 
> With Regards



What is the price quote you're getting for the LM6700?  Remember that the LM6700 comes with the Magic Remote, which will cost a few extra thousand rupees.  However, if you do not plan on buying the Magic Remote in the end, then getting the LM6410 for that price is a good deal!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 26, 2012)

Sherlock , I am getting quote of 85k for Lm6700 and Lm6690 which seems preety high.. What are the advantages of magic remote over normal remote? I wanna see its demo but Lg Dealer doesnt have one..

With Regards


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Unfortunately, this is true.  The promotion was for an on-going sale for Diwali.  Now that Diwali is over.....
> 
> If there is a new promotional event, I will let you know as soon as I find out!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I think LG has extended the promotional offer till 30th November..Itsn't it Sherlock?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> Sherlock , I am getting quote of 85k for Lm6700 and Lm6690 which seems preety high.. What are the advantages of magic remote over normal remote? I wanna see its demo but Lg Dealer doesnt have one..
> 
> With Regards



The Magic Remote is pretty much like a Wii-mote.  You point the remote at your screen, and you move a mouse cursor around the screen with it.  You can even play games with it!  So if you plan on using the Smart TV features often, getting the Magic Remote is most certainly worth it!

To help in your decision on whether you should get the LM6410 or the LM6690/LM6700, you can purchase the Magic Remote for around 4,500 Rs.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Sherlock. I will go for LM6410 as I will hardly use smart features of this Tv. Btw Magic remote is quite costly..


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 28, 2012)

I just checked on flipkart and 42lm6410 is priced at 63k but it is out of stock..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Ravi. said:


> I just checked on flipkart and 42lm6410 is priced at 63k but it is out of stock..



Oh wow!  If you can buy it for that price, it is an extremely good steal!  You should email them to see if they will get any more in stock soon.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I think LG has extended the promotional offer till 30th November..Itsn't it Sherlock?



Oh, and I almost forgot to respond to this.  Yes, LG has extended the promotional offer until November 30th!  So for those on the fence right now, you have a day left!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Nov 29, 2012)

You are not alone my man. After etching out a budget of 70K, I too decided to go for the LG LM6410 3D TV during Diwali but all the quotes were upward of 78K. My TV buying plan is on halt for now  but not too long…


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot to respond to this.  Yes, LG has extended the promotional offer until November 30th!  So for those on the fence right now, you have a day left!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 29, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> You are not alone my man. After etching out a budget of 70K, I too decided to go for the LG LM6410 3D TV during Diwali but all the quotes were upward of 78K. My TV buying plan is on halt for now  but not too long…



Keep hunting!  If someone else found it for 70k, so can you!  Also, someone else mentioned this in another thread, but there was a phenomenal sale on Flipkart for the LM6410: LG 42LM6410 LED 42 inches Full HD 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com.  Unforunately, it is currently out of stock.  But if I were you, I would keep my eye on this page to check to see if they restock anytime soon!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ravi. (Nov 30, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Oh wow!  If you can buy it for that price, it is an extremely good steal!  You should email them to see if they will get any more in stock soon.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Yeah price is very tempting I talked to them and they said it will be back in stock very soon.


----------



## jobin8141 (Dec 1, 2012)

I need help!
I am planning to buy LG 42lm6410. I am confused after seeing the specs in lg website.
The lm6410 has built in wifi, EDGE LED with "xd engine" but lm6400 is LED PLUS with "tripple xd" engine, no wifi. Will this make any difference
in the picture quality. Also the lm6400 is little over priced Rs.74499 (Flipkart), lm6410 Rs.63140(Flipkart).


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 3, 2012)

jobin8141 said:


> I need help!
> I am planning to buy LG 42lm6410. I am confused after seeing the specs in lg website.
> The lm6410 has built in wifi, EDGE LED with "xd engine" but lm6400 is LED PLUS with "tripple xd" engine, no wifi. Will this make any difference
> in the picture quality. Also the lm6400 is little over priced Rs.74499 (Flipkart), lm6410 Rs.63140(Flipkart).



Don't worry about the different specification listings on the LG website.  The only difference between the LM6400 and the LM6410 is that the LM6400 is WiFi ready (meaning you will have to purchase a separate WiFi dongle in order to receive wireless signals), and the LM6410 has built in WiFi (meaning the TV can receive wireless signals right out of the box).  In addition, the LM6410 is also LED Plus, the same as the LM6400.  LED Plus simply means that the TV is capable of local dimming.

I hope this answers all of your questions!  If you have any more, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## jobin8141 (Dec 3, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Don't worry about the different specification listings on the LG website.  The only difference between the LM6400 and the LM6410 is that the LM6400 is WiFi ready (meaning you will have to purchase a separate WiFi dongle in order to receive wireless signals), and the LM6410 has built in WiFi (meaning the TV can receive wireless signals right out of the box).  In addition, the LM6410 is also LED Plus, the same as the LM6400.  LED Plus simply means that the TV is capable of local dimming.
> 
> I hope this answers all of your questions!  If you have any more, feel free to ask!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks a lot Sherlock.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

jobin8141 said:


> Thanks a lot Sherlock.



You are very welcome!

Let me know if you need more help!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi friend, your choice is very best. LG32LM6410 has Picture quality and performance is great. LG LM6410 has standard suite of Blu-ray discs, DVDs and compressed video files. it has all of the important features that we like seeing in high-end models, and its picture quality is generally good for everyday viewing.


----------



## jobin8141 (Dec 12, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Let me know if you need more help!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



hi,

Im going for 42lm6400 priced Rs.79000 here in Cochin. lm6410 still not available in our area. Is there any promotion offers during Christmas.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 12, 2012)

jobin8141 said:


> hi,
> 
> Im going for 42lm6400 priced Rs.79000 here in Cochin. lm6410 still not available in our area. Is there any promotion offers during Christmas.



I have asked the relevant parties in LG about any promotion offers during Christmas, and I should be getting an answer soon (sometime later today or tomorrow)!  I'm just posting this to let you know I read your post.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## jobin8141 (Dec 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I have asked the relevant parties in LG about any promotion offers during Christmas, and I should be getting an answer soon (sometime later today or tomorrow)!  I'm just posting this to let you know I read your post.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Any good news???.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 17, 2012)

jobin8141 said:


> Any good news???.



Sorry for the late reply!  I was a little busy this week with... stuff  (it's a secret!).  

In any case, I have good news for you!  There are definitely deals that will go on through Christmas until the New Year.  The deals will be different depending on which TV you purchase, so if you tell me which model you're interested in, I will let you know if there are any deals with that model!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## jobin8141 (Dec 17, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Sorry for the late reply!  I was a little busy this week with... stuff  (it's a secret!).
> 
> In any case, I have good news for you!  There are definitely deals that will go on through Christmas until the New Year.  The deals will be different depending on which TV you purchase, so if you tell me which model you're interested in, I will let you know if there are any deals with that model!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Thanks for your Reply. I bought 42lm6400 last saturday. Nice tv, PQ is great. 
I have another question. There is a lot of power cuts and voltage variations, lightnings in our area, so is it safe to use a v-guard 600va ups connected to a Belkin Essential Series Surge Protector?. Which one is the right combination  TV~~>UPS~~>Surge~~>Mains   OR  TV~~>Surge~~>UPS~~>Mains.


----------



## aswin1 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got 42LM6400 for Rs 7600 2 MONTHS back from Nandilath G mart. Try there.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

jobin8141 said:


> Thanks for your Reply. I bought 42lm6400 last saturday. Nice tv, PQ is great.
> I have another question. There is a lot of power cuts and voltage variations, lightnings in our area, so is it safe to use a v-guard 600va ups connected to a Belkin Essential Series Surge Protector?. Which one is the right combination  TV~~>UPS~~>Surge~~>Mains   OR  TV~~>Surge~~>UPS~~>Mains.



The promotional event is from the 6th of December to the 31st!  The promotional offer for the 42LM6400 is a free Blu-ray player, the BP420.

A UPS is not necessary for your TV.  A Universal Power Supply is mainly used to provide power for a few minutes during a black out in order to properly shut down a computer or such.  With a TV, there is no need to go through a shut-down sequence in order to "properly" shut it down; therefore, a UPS is not necessary.  With that said, any decent UPS will have surge protection built into it (check to see if it does!), so it is not necessary to have both a UPS and a surge protector -- just one or the other.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## eduku (Dec 19, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Sorry for the late reply!  I was a little busy this week with... stuff  (it's a secret!).
> 
> In any case, I have good news for you!  There are definitely deals that will go on through Christmas until the New Year.  The deals will be different depending on which TV you purchase, so if you tell me which model you're interested in, I will let you know if there are any deals with that model!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Can you please give some information regarding the promotional offers on the 32LM6200, 32LS4600 and 32LV3500 (and frankly what is the difference between the last two in terms of PQ and other features, as they are both priced quite similarly?)?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 19, 2012)

eduku said:


> Can you please give some information regarding the promotional offers on the 32LM6200, 32LS4600 and 32LV3500 (and frankly what is the difference between the last two in terms of PQ and other features, as they are both priced quite similarly?)?



There aren't too many differences between the LS4600 and LV3500 other than the connectivity options.  The LS4600 is both DLNA certified and has USB input support.  What this means is you can watch shows downloaded onto your computer via DLNA (you have to first connect your TV via an ethernet cable, there is no WiFi available on this TV), or you can simply put those shows onto a USB drive and plug it into the TV.  If you ask me, the extra connectivity is definitely worth it.

As for any promotional offers, unfortunately, there are none available for the models you have mentioned.  The cheapest promotional offer currently available is for the 42LS5700.  The MRP of 70,000 is brought down to 56,990, and it comes with a free Magic Remote (because this TV is a Smart TV).

If you have any other questions, I'll be happy to answer them for you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## prabhakaran.ramanathan (Dec 20, 2012)

*42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*

Hello Sherlock,

                   I've planned to get one of these by this weekend or next. I'm getting LM6690 for 89K with LG BH7220 HT for free. 6700 is 93k and 7600 is 99K. No promotion for these two. Whats the best among three. I know 6690 will not come with ribbon stand. I'm inclined on 6690 coz the HT costs 25K seperately and think this is a good offer. Kindly give me your inputs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



prabhakaran.ramanathan said:


> Hello Sherlock,
> 
> I've planned to get one of these by this weekend or next. I'm getting LM6690 for 89K with LG BH7220 HT for free. 6700 is 93k and 7600 is 99K. No promotion for these two. Whats the best among three. I know 6690 will not come with ribbon stand. I'm inclined on 6690 coz the HT costs 25K seperately and think this is a good offer. Kindly give me your inputs. Thanks in advance.



The 42LM6700 also comes with the BH7220 Home Theater System.  The 42LM7600 does not come with a deal, but the 47LM7600 comes with a free Blu-ray player for about 1,28,000 Rs..  Pretty much you have a choice between the 42LM6690 or the 42LM6700, as they are priced exactly the same.  The only difference between these two models is the design.  As you said, the LM6690 does not have the ribbon.  Another difference is this TV is white.  The LM6700 has the standard Cinema Screen Design, so it will be black with the ribbon stand.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## prabhakaran.ramanathan (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



LGWRSherlock said:


> The 42LM6700 also comes with the BH7220 Home Theater System.  The 42LM7600 does not come with a deal, but the 47LM7600 comes with a free Blu-ray player for about 1,28,000 Rs..  Pretty much you have a choice between the 42LM6690 or the 42LM6700, as they are priced exactly the same.  The only difference between these two models is the design.  As you said, the LM6690 does not have the ribbon.  Another difference is this TV is white.  The LM6700 has the standard Cinema Screen Design, so it will be black with the ribbon stand.
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks for your quick reply Sherlock....My questions are below.

1) 6700 is listed as having LED PLUS but not 6690. Does it make a difference. If Yes, what could that be?
2) My usage is watch movies from BD and from USB or Ext HDD (HD movies downloaded from internet), HD DTH TV and Gaming with PS3. I might add an AV reciever (5.1 / 7.1) in the near future.
3) Also I read somewhere that there is ghosting in 6690 while gaming even in game mode. How true is that? Is that the same with 6700 as well. If yes, then my only option has to be 7600....?
4) I do not see any promotion for 6700 and also I see the HT offer for 6690 only with reliance digital. (no other like croma,flipkart,ezone LG india website etc...)
5) 6690 & 6700 are not priced same. 6700 is 4K higher. 

Kindly advise asap. I'll also be walking into reliance digital to have a first hand look. I do appreciate your support...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



prabhakaran.ramanathan said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Sherlock....My questions are below.
> 
> 1) 6700 is listed as having LED PLUS but not 6690. Does it make a difference. If Yes, what could that be?
> 2) My usage is watch movies from BD and from USB or Ext HDD (HD movies downloaded from internet), HD DTH TV and Gaming with PS3. I might add an AV reciever (5.1 / 7.1) in the near future.
> ...



Alright!  Let's get started on your questions:
1.  Both the LM6700 and LM6690 are LED Plus.  It is listed on the website: LG 42LM6690 Technical Specifications | LG Electronics IN.  LED Plus is simply a term LG uses to describe the local dimming feature of its TVs.
2.  There seems to be questions listed for number 2!
3.  Do you ghosting while playing games in 3D?  Or do you mean motion blur from fast moving images?  As for the first one, there is no ghosting, or crosstalk, on any LG 3D TV due to the use of passive 3D.  As for the motion blur from fast moving images, there have been initial reports of this when the TV first launched.  However, after a few firmware updates, this problems seems to have been eliminated.  I would highly suggest that you go to a showroom and ask them to put on an action movie to test it out.  There is no reason why there would be motion blur during a game, but not during a movie as this is an issue with response times -- which as nothing to do with post-processing.
4.  I have the official LG Promotional PDF in front of me, and it clearly states that the 42LM6700 is eligible for a bundled deal.  However, keep in mind that individual retailers may or may not choose to offer some of the deals LG has outlined.
5.  In the LG Promotional PDF, the bundled prices for both the LM6690 and LM6700 are listed at the same at 93,990 Rs..




Feel free to ask more questions!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## prabhakaran.ramanathan (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



LGWRSherlock said:


> Alright!  Let's get started on your questions:
> 1.  Both the LM6700 and LM6690 are LED Plus.  It is listed on the website: LG 42LM6690 Technical Specifications | LG Electronics IN.  LED Plus is simply a term LG uses to describe the local dimming feature of its TVs.
> 2.  There seems to be questions listed for number 2!
> 3.  Do you ghosting while playing games in 3D?  Or do you mean motion blur from fast moving images?  As for the first one, there is no ghosting, or crosstalk, on any LG 3D TV due to the use of passive 3D.  As for the motion blur from fast moving images, there have been initial reports of this when the TV first launched.  However, after a few firmware updates, this problems seems to have been eliminated.  I would highly suggest that you go to a showroom and ask them to put on an action movie to test it out.  There is no reason why there would be motion blur during a game, but not during a movie as this is an issue with response times -- which as nothing to do with post-processing.
> ...



Thanks for your response.

I've bought LG 42LM6700 for 87K. The BH7220 HT will be delivered later it seems. The TV is mounted on the wall and I've started to like it already....Just have a question...I wanted to update the firmware. I read somewhere in LG site that it's advised to do so in wi-fi and asked me to plug in ethernet. However, I do not have such a long ethernet cable. I tried to do it through wi-fi. It took hell a lot of time though I've a 2 Mbps connection. HD Videos are getting streamed quickly. Can you please advise. Thanks Again.


----------



## kevuken (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



prabhakaran.ramanathan said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I've bought LG 42LM6700 for 87K. The BH7220 HT will be delivered later it seems. The TV is mounted on the wall and I've started to like it already....Just have a question...I wanted to update the firmware. I read somewhere in LG site that it's advised to do so in wi-fi and asked me to plug in ethernet. However, I do not have such a long ethernet cable. I tried to do it through wi-fi. It took hell a lot of time though I've a 2 Mbps connection. HD Videos are getting streamed quickly. Can you please advise. Thanks Again.



Dont worry. While i tried to update, it took exactly 5hrs. Its not a problem with the internet. Its just the way it happened to me. And before that i tried 2 times with no luck.


----------



## prabhakaran.ramanathan (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



kevuken said:


> Dont worry. While i tried to update, it took exactly 5hrs. Its not a problem with the internet. Its just the way it happened to me. And before that i tried 2 times with no luck.



Hi kevuken,

               Found another way. Go to LG India website and choose support. Enter the model number and look for updates.(Counter check with the applicable models in the drop down). The firmware update would be a zip file. Download and unzip it. Put it on a pen drive and insert it into the TV. It automatically picks it up and asks for confirmation. Once said "Yes" the whole thing was done in less than 10 mins and the TV restarts automatically. Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 42LM 6690 or 42LM 6700 or 42LM7600*



prabhakaran.ramanathan said:


> Hi kevuken,
> 
> Found another way. Go to LG India website and choose support. Enter the model number and look for updates.(Counter check with the applicable models in the drop down). The firmware update would be a zip file. Download and unzip it. Put it on a pen drive and insert it into the TV. It automatically picks it up and asks for confirmation. Once said "Yes" the whole thing was done in less than 10 mins and the TV restarts automatically. Hope this helps. Thanks.



Well, you pretty much answered the question for me!  Yes, I would say that the far better option of updating your TV would be to first download the latest firmware via your computer then unzip it and put all the files into a pen drive.  This is a better method of updating your TV for 2 reasons:

1.  If your internet connection gets interrupted any time during the download, you will at least have the option of starting again from where you left off (if you have a download manager, of course).
2.  Updating firmware has potential risks involved in it, and if it fails in the middle of updating, there is a small chance that you will "brick" your TV, and you will be unable to view anything on it. At least if you use a pen drive to update the firmware, the update time for the TV itself gets reduced drastically, so the chances of bricking your TV become that much lower.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask me!  Also, if you have the time, update us on your experience with the TV!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## swordfish (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought 32LM6200 recently.. What is the difference between this two? 

I viewed 3d on this but I found that you have to sit on same or below level compared to the tv else you get double image in this.. is it for all 3d tv or only mine?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 27, 2012)

swordfish said:


> I bought 32LM6200 recently.. What is the difference between this two?
> 
> I viewed 3d on this but I found that you have to sit on same or below level compared to the tv else you get double image in this.. is it for all 3d tv or only mine?



All passive 3D TVs have reduced off-vertical axis viewing.  If you are sitting too far above or below the TV, you will see ghosting.  Sorry to say, the only way to fix this is to either bring the TV down or sit up higher.  Generally speaking, however, you can sit a bit above or below the TV and not see any ghosting, just make sure the angle isn't too extreme.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## kevuken (Mar 19, 2013)

Small update friends.
I'm providing a small review of my already 3months old TV.
LG32LM6410 is an excellant TV. The only one thing I felt missing in it was upscaling the analouge cable. Now I'm impressed to know  that it is actually on par with Sony Bravia TV. previously I'm biased towards Sony TV for its  excellant upscalability. But now I practically experienced that Sony TV's Bravia engine is also pretty weak in upscaling the analouge cable. 
Review :
3D effect is excellent. From any angle 3D effect can be observed. 3D glasses are excellent. Light weight and very comfortable. But still out of my practical experience 3D is not very comfortable. Unless the movie is very interesting, or the effects are excellent, I could barely watch for 5min in 3D. I enjoyed Titanic in 3D which was a very long movie.
2Dis also  excellant. In cinema mode, the video looks quite pleasing to eyes. It was a very enjoying experience to watch Darknight Rises. Some detail was missing, so I increased brightness and  and enjoyed the movie very much. I revisited many movies which was always enjoyable experience. The TV speakers are loud enough.
Now the question is Why I brought this particular TV : The answer is quite simple.It has what I want. i.e
It is passive 3D. It can play maximum formats, so no need for a computer(HTPC) to attach. It has 3 USB ports. 
And the main reason is I got a very good deal for this model in Infibeam.com.
There is a catch though. I had a horrible experience with Infibeam.com with my purchase. I'll write about it later.
My final words, if you can get a good deal for this model, go for it with no further doubts. It is a very pleasing experience to be had by one and all. It can play almost all the downloaded videos from internet which is again a great advantage over Sony. This  TV shows videos more naturally than Samsung.. I never liked the way Samsung handles the  videos. Samsung TV's try to mask all the defects in the video by masking it and producing some artificial looking videos. 
This is just a heads up and not a indepth review.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 20, 2013)

kevuken said:


> Small update friends.
> I'm providing a small review of my already 3months old TV.
> LG32LM6410 is an excellant TV. The only one thing I felt missing in it was upscaling the analouge cable. Now I'm impressed to know  that it is actually on par with Sony Bravia TV. previously I'm biased towards Sony TV for its  excellant upscalability. But now I practically experienced that Sony TV's Bravia engine is also pretty weak in upscaling the analouge cable.
> Review :
> ...



Congratulations on your purchase!  And thanks for the review!  I'm glad that you are thoroughly enjoying your new LM6410.  

If you have any questions about the TV, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shindedeepakm (Apr 10, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  And thanks for the review!  I'm glad that you are thoroughly enjoying your new LM6410.
> 
> If you have any questions about the TV, feel free to ask!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!





Hello Sir Mr.WRman Sherlock, 

PLease quick response Much appreciated 

I wanted to Buy Tomorrow LG LM 6410 Model.. I am really Impressed with Model

I need Help about Choosing right Screen SIze LG LM6410 3d TV . My points are given Below 

1. My viewing Distance is appr. 6.5 ft 

2. I wanted to watch SD channels Not HD . might be screen size matters.

3. I wanted watch 3d Movies to LG 3d TV . so watch size you would prefer for. as my Viewing distance is appr. 6.5 ft

i wanted to buy 32 inch LM6410 but confused between screen Size. Please Help me..i need to resolve this question today.

Thanks


----------



## kevuken (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi deepak. 
The model you choose is definitely better one. But just think twice about 3d. Coz there is a premium to pay. To really enjoy 3d you need to have enough distance from 3d tv. For that you need a bigger screen size. Remember, your experience at home will be different from any malls. 
Coming to your distance 32" will be enough. And again thats an excellent choice. Only thing is, be sure that you definitly need 3d. Other wise you can get a bigger screen size. Why i'm saying this is because 3d is not good for kids. 
Any way, you will definitly enjoy 3d if 3d is not a problem for you.
Coming to one big draw back of this model is lack of audio out. If thats ok, go for it.
Finally, i'm very much impressed and satisfied with the same model, 32".


----------



## Bibhuti (Apr 24, 2013)

kevuken said:


> I had a horrible experience with Infibeam.com with my purchase. I'll write about it later.



Can you help in elaborating on this? Should be useful to potential buyer.


----------



## warlord131 (Apr 24, 2013)

kevuken said:


> Small update friends.
> I'm providing a small review of my already 3months old TV.
> LG32LM6410 is an excellant TV. The only one thing I felt missing in it was upscaling the analouge cable. Now I'm impressed to know  that it is actually on par with Sony Bravia TV. previously I'm biased towards Sony TV for its  excellant upscalability. But now I practically experienced that Sony TV's Bravia engine is also pretty weak in upscaling the analouge cable.
> Review :
> ...



Hi
I'm planning to buy an LG TV from Infibeam. 6700 series.
You said you had a bad experience and there is a catch. Can you please describe?


----------



## kevuken (May 25, 2013)

warlord131. Sorry for the delay in reply.
My experience may not be repeated in your case. So use your discretion.
When I placed the order, it was during diwali and there are freebies provided with the TV.
The trouble I placed is a very long period of delay, i.e, one month for delivery of TV. I called their customer care nearly 50 times regarding the delivery status and every time I received a similar reply, i.e will be shipped in 2days or will be shipped today. Weeks passed and my mobile balance depleted and most of all my family's anticipation and expectations of a new TV was crushed every time. Finally I didnt received the free 3D movies. Again I had to do many calls to them. I even received a very cold response from one person, who himself represented as team leader of Call Center. But I guess he is Asst Operations Manager. His name is Jigar. He refused to talk to me even after I called him many times. Before that I sent a legal notice in this regard to the Infibeam. Mr.Jigar even told me to approach for legal remedy, but refused to talk. Luckily, at last Mr.Ravi Motiramani,Asst Operations Manager, called me and asked me to hold myself from taking any legal steps by promising to fulfill their part along with compensation. I could have gone to a consumer court or even a criminal court, as I had already retained services of a senior counse. Remember, when you feel that you got hurt, you will not care about the money but retribution. But I had given them a fair chance. Even after that they took a long while. In mean time Mr.Ravi also tried his best to mock me in a cardial manner, by trying to find fault with me. I had to say to him that, if he dont know about the product details of my order, kindly learn for yourself and dont trouble me (he said that lg 3D tv only comes with 2 3D glasses instead of 4. I tried my best to educate him in this regard. He even suggest to compensate me by Rs.50 for two 3D glasses). After so much troube to me and my family, in addition to the expenses(including legal) I incurred, I finally received all the missing articles after more than 3 months. I still reserve the right to sue them for sufficient compensation.
I tried to put it in nutshell with sufficient detail for you.
I have legal back ground. Even then, It was such a pain for me. From then, as a policy I havent purchased anything from that website, nor I have suggested to any friend of mine. But even before all this I had made a few purchases from them with out any problem. 
Infact, when all my friends suggested against the so called website for purchasing TV, I took a bold step, and gone through the above mentioned troube. 
So warlord131, you can decide for yourself. But still, some times some deals are too good to miss. My purchase was such.


----------



## warlord131 (May 26, 2013)

^ Thanks for your reply kevuken.
I have decided to buy a TV from a showroom instead.


----------

